# Wethepeople Bmx Rad versus oder reason ??



## BmXdRive (25. Januar 2010)

hallo ich wollte mal fragen und zwar ich habe vor kurzem mit dem bmx fahren angefangen und hab mir so nen billig teil gekauft jedoch ist das nicht gut geeignet fürs dirten oder so und deswegen will ich mir nen neues zulegen , aber ich weiß nicht ob die von wethepeople halt das reason oder das versus gut geeignet sind zum springen .

Meine sprünge sindnicht die höchsten bin ja anfänger noch aber mein billiges hält das net wirklich aus . Deswegen wollt ich wissen lohnt sich es eins von beiden zu kaufen wenn ja welches und ob sie gut sind fürs springen was aushalten und auch so gut sind von der qualität und so ...



danke schonmal 

MFG Bmxdrive


----------



## RISE (25. Januar 2010)

Wenn, dann das Versus, weil es komplett aus Crmo ist. Das Stereo Bikes Electro könnte noch in die Auswahl kommen, ebenso Mirraco Blink / No.7/ Blend und Kink Whip. Die sind mehr oder weniger gleichwertig und für den Anfang sicher zu gebrauchen. 

Falls es nur um die Entscheidung zwischen den beiden WTP geht, dann das Versus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

